# Breed Handling classes



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello all,
I want to take a shot at showing my WGSL puppy, Azalea. I have absolutely no experience and because of that have decided breed handling classes could be very beneficial. All of the classes in my area seem to be drop-in courses. What should I expect out of these classes? Could what is learned in the classes be applied to both AKC and UKC? Azalea is 14 weeks old-is that too early to start getting prepared to show her? Also, if you have any advice for a totally newbie that would be totally appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I loved taking handling classes..Decided to try it with my male quite a few years ago as a learning experience for both of us..

They will teach you to stack/gait your dog, how to stack for a judge exam, etc..And yes, everything you learn can be applied to just about anything, It's also good for the dog to get her accostomed to being handled by a stranger..(cking teeth, just running hands over her etc).

Good for distractions as well..Advice? Just go with it and have fun I learned ALOT


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

A good idea would be to get yourself to a show to watch GSDs being shown. All breed handling class is a good place to start just to get your puppy out and learn the basics. Just so you know GSDs are a tough breed to get into if you are an owner handler, it's not easy but if you work at it you can do it. Just go and have fun with your puppy.
My self, I've got two crappy knees so I take my little guy to a Pro handler.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys! We start breed handling classes tomorrow! What kind of collar/lead should we bring to class? Also is UKC a little easier to break into than AKC? Azalea is WGSL so I think UKC would be our best, if only, chance.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You can show in either show, if by "breaking in" you mean winning, then yes, UKC will be easier to win in. You'll probably never get an AKC championship with a WGSL. That being said, in the show world, a UKC championship isn't very highly valued because you rarely have competition (depending on where you live) and you can actually get a championship without ever beating a dog of the same breed.

If you're doing this just for fun...you'll enjoy UKC. People in AKC take it much more seriously because that's generally what you are talking about if you call a dog a "champion."


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Are dog shows generally open to the public? I see that the GSD club of central MA had a show near me on the 28th. Can I just show up to observe?


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Sure you can go to watch, if it's where I think it is there are all breed shows there all weekend. If you want to catch GSD's in the ring you'll have to check after the judging program is posted. (about a week before the shows)


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

The one I am referring to is in Worcester at the DCU center, I'm going to check it out. What collar and lead should I show up with at class?


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Where would the judging program be posted?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You will need a 6 ft. leather leash. The collar can be of many styles -- metal, nylon, or leather, slip (choke) or martingale. Just get a thin one.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Last minute I ended up finding another class that was today. We just got back and will be checking out the other class tomorrow and comparing. Overall, we had a really good experience and I realize we have a lot to learn. Any recommendations for getting a puppy to remain in a stack and for how to get her to put up with showing the judge her teeth? Also, is the slip style collar something that can be purchased locally or something I'll need to get online?


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Check www.infodog.com for AKC show info.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You can probably find one at Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Leather Leashes, Leather Collars, Choke Chains - Leather Leash Store The best for long leather show leads, good collars too....


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the link for the leads/collars, all the help on this forum is greatly appreciated!
I ended up going with this slip one --->[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000MFM7SG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]

According to the tracker it should be in today, so I'll post an update with how we're making out with it. I just went with a cheap one for now, and as she gets older I'll definitely spend the money to upgrade to a nicer one. 

As a bit of an update to how we're doing, we've been working on the "stand" command as well as "showing teeth". As soon as I have somebody that can help me get a good picture of her I'll be posting a picture of her in a stack in the critique section. Getting her to stay still at this age is difficult!


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Last night's class was good, there were a lot more dogs in last nights class than the one from last week so we didn't get as much individual attention as we had last week. I still haven't gotten a chance to check out the Wednesday night class that's offered at a different training center, I still hope to do that soon. 

A couple of points I noticed that we need to work on:
-when everybody is lined up it's very difficult to keep Azalea standing for that duration of time; she sits, lays down, etc. Is it necessary to keep the dogs standing while the judge isn't watching? What about for a puppy?

-Azalea doesn't like "showing teeth". She's okay, certainly not great, when I do it but has a much lower tolerance level for the judge/stranger. Is it acceptable for me to show the judge her teeth instead of the judge doing it himself?

-We are having a little trouble with the overall keeping still, but I think that will get better with age so I'm not too worried with that aspect, but certainly any tips will be appreciated!


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Quick Update:

We went to the Wednesday night class offered at the other training facility for the 1st time last night. The instructor there seemed to have a totally opposite philosophy on how to deal with puppies than the instructor at the Tuesday night class. This instructor stressed not to expect too much out of her right now, for example not even working on a proper stack instead just learning the "stand & stay" command really well, and bringing the stack later on when she is a bit older and this skill was more concrete. He also said not to worry about checking her bite for a while either, while the Tuesday night instructor told us this was our major homework. Both instructors told us we had done well at the end of class. So this raises the question, at 15 weeks how much should I be expecting out of my puppy?


----------

